# Read this thread, 100% dp cured



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

Check my past threads........it's been two years since I've last logged in here.

Today life is good, I forgot what the fuck DP was even wasn't on my mind.....completely forgot about it. Life took a 720 for me since those 2 years a lot has changed. More than a lot, I'm just a different person. Different experiences, new friends, university engineering student, the list just goes on.

All I'm going to say life was shit 2 years ago I was 17/18 at the time I'm about to turn 20 in a few days. Waking up was horrendous. DP went on for me for a solid year but it got better I'd say 8 months into DP went my first semester of college started. But I still suffered from it to a extent even in february I had it in 2017. I started getting a bit crazy school wise, I started partying/drinking and I started experimenting with weed. I know most of you got Dp from drug use/marijuana but as crazy as it sounds marijuana helped me out. I use to suffer from EXTREME anxiety and to this day I do to a certain extent sort of but life is amazing at the moment. As time went on, I just get occupied with different stuff. Work, school, social life, etc. I went many people and started going to concerts, camping, spending time outside and I left the whole internet world behind that use to consume my life in high school. I was really active socially, and DP did come there and there I'd say maybe at most 5 times I'd experience in a month during the summer but now it's been months....I can't even remember at all if I had ANY ANY situation close to DP. I know for a fact it's gone, because I use to use to suffer from it.

What is my guess to why DP is gone? DP Is caused by anxiety, I was smoking weed probably to a point of 6+ blunts a day at a point last year during september - december even janruary during winter break I was just a pot head. I don't smoke anymore because of money/school started and I don't want to go back to that partying lfie style that once consumed me. But all I can say is DP was probably cured from meditation, getting my mind occupied and just having a social life. You just need to live...go out. Also crazy as this sounds, I am pretty sure marijuana was a good amount of help getting rid of my DP as weed never gave me panic attacks it just killed my anxiety each time I smoked.

Suggestions - social life, nature, and weed (or some form of anxiety medication as I consider weed medicine without a doubt for anxiety). Also time....lots of time.

I refused to come back on this site so I wouldn't get a "trigger" but truth is triggers only occur if you suffer from DP. DO not NOT listen to anyone on this forum who says "avoid triggers" if you suffer from fucking DP and you think you're cured your really not. I'm trying to be realistic with you guys and not kill anyones hope but don't fall in that hype believe shit where DP can just go away or a month straight and then you got it back from a trigger that is make believe. When DP is gone, it goes away slowly it doesn't disappear right away but it gets better to a point you forget about it and next thing you know it's just gone.

Like I went on this site and I can watch a 3 hour documentary with "triggers" have existential questions and shit, trust me I won't get DP from it just because it's 100% gone.

Thank you, god bless. I'll probably never be on this forum again but I understand what most you people went through. and it is fucking horrendous.


----------



## soccermom (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless your heart. Good for you!


----------

